# Season with the hawk started



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Finally started our season today. Wasn't expecting much today, just shaking the cobwebs out. Was waiting on the rain to stop and we got out a little late. Tink immediately took a good perch high above and followed well. A few times he got a little distracted by a couple of resident hawks off in the distance. Ended up chasing 4 rabbits, crashed brush on 3 and pulled up on the other. Each time he crashed he was pretty wet and took awhile to get back to paying attention. Just wanted to spread his wings out up in a tree and dry off. But he did good overall. Amazing how he was pretty much right back into it like we didn't take anytime off. Last season many times after crashing brush and missing he would be buried in some thick stuff. While I was trying to get to him he would keep trying to fly out of this mess. Which isn't as easy as penetrating from above dropping like a rocket. Today though each time this happened as I was coming towards him and calling him he would come running to me staying under the brush. Made for a quicker time getting him back up and going again. If you havent ever watched a hawk run before, its a pretty amusing sight. Just looks awkward. Plan to be at it again tomorrow.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome...good looking hunting partner..


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

TagZ i pmed you.
MI duckdown


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice! Looking forward to the posts this year


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

bowhunter19 said:


> Nice! Looking forward to the posts this year
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Defintley! That is some cool stuff! :coolgleam


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Tagz,
I love watching your threads and can't wait for more again this year! Hope you and your partner be safe this year and happy hunting!!

Good luck and keep us posted.

Louis


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Great stuff we all love the updates from your hunts.


----------

